# Username badges?



## gtechrob (Sep 11, 2006)

Are you doing lanyards or even post it notes slapped onto foreheads?


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

It is under discussion but we have had one comment that name badges were a bit 'ghey' (to use the street vernacular) for a major meet. They work well at smaller training days but opinion seems more split at this level.

Feel free to bring your own Post-it note, Rob, whatever happens :thumb:


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

I think lanyards would be great they way I see it people who want them can have the people who think they are "gay" they don't have to do they lol


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Note: at the KDS meet the lanyards were ok when people had them on but they do spin around, and I didn't feel comfortable staring at another man's tummy trying to read their name. 

My suggestion, runner style tabards with name/usernames on front and back. 

Honestly it is key to know who is who as am sure lots of people missed me at KDS who really wanted to see me.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

J1ODY A said:


> .
> 
> Honestly it is key to know who is who as am sure lots of people missed me at KDS who really wanted to see me.


See you or avoid you? :lol:

Please take this in the spirit intended


----------



## Kobeone (Dec 14, 2011)

Hey lanyards worked on the day!! If people want one, I still have about 20 left from the KDS day! I'll be wearing mine, might put my name on both sides to keep jiody happy lol


----------



## Derbyshire-stig (Dec 22, 2010)

get yourself some eyeball eyeball badges like in the old CB days haha


----------



## beko1987 (Jul 25, 2010)

I'll be wearing my detailer shirt, maybe we could get enough people wearing DW clothes and have a big group photo? Then a big group pint...

The best I will do re names is putting my show plates on if I happen to win the competition.


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm thinking of getting a decal for the car with my username for this event


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Rather than look a bit gay with a lanyard l'm going to stick a post-it on my handbag.


----------



## Lloydy (Jan 13, 2009)

I am too cool to wear a name badge


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Lloydy said:


> I am too cool to wear a name badge


Don't worry, someone else can spell your name for you... :thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

On the talkphotography forum we can often spot other members as a lot of us purchased camera neck straps with the forum name on.

Works for photographers, perhaps a Detailing world patch another time, option for user name stitched on could simply be pinned on just for meets etc.


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

Lanyards and name badges are 100% ghey!!

Your name on your car yeah that's cool :thumb:


----------



## cortinajim (Sep 12, 2009)

moosh said:


> Lanyards and name badges are 100% ghey!!
> 
> Your name on your car yeah that's cool :thumb:
> You mean like this ,i thought i was to old to be cool :lol:


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Have a look at your boot lid Jim,l think you'll find that Ford named their car after you!


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

I'll be there in shorts cant miss me.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

^^^^ liar, you mentioned mankini t'other day!


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

That's at night in the hotel between me you and.... Anyone else lol


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## Foxx (Jul 5, 2011)

-Kev- said:


> ^^^^ liar, you mentioned mankini t'other day!


Wait, what? Is Phil leasing out the _Official Shinearama Mankini Of Shame And Also Curly Clocksprings?™_

Oh, the humanity...


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

Had a t shirt printed with my name on so come and say hello.


----------

